# Rig Trip aboard the FLYBUOY 10-13-2007



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

After several attemps to try and make it to the rigs over that last 4 weeks we finally saw a window and took off for the floaters at 7 am saturday morning . With the boat loaded to the gills we too off headed for the mp250 area where we would rig up while trolling a few wahoo lures . Caught nothing but did get all 18 rods rigged up... no joke. Took off for patronious ariving very quickly to see no life or boats or any activity. We made a few passes and chunked a bit and caught nothing. Next stop was Marlin rig , and same deal nice blue water no life and no boats. We set up a chunk line and had a bunch of cudas and rainbow runners around, when all the sudden the biggest marlin i have ever seen alive, swam right out from under our boat where i was standing and began to swim around the boat all lit up like a neon sign looking very angry and hungry. After watching him for a few minutes we bridal rigged a live rainbow runner and slow trolled him around hoping the marlin would eat but that never happened. Next stop Horn Mountain, where again there was no life or birds which had all of us very worried we may get skunked. We set up our chunk and caught Nada, and the same with jigging . At this point it was after 4 pm and we had to decide whether to go back in to marlin where we saw some life or head further to the next floater. We decided to go farther to the next floater arriving to jumping tunas ! finally some life to be seen. We set up the chunk and began jigging and had a double hook up right away on both catching a pair of 60 pound tunas with the one caught on the chunk never being hooked but rather laso in the lineand all tangled up. Long story short we slayed the fish between 7 and 10:30 limited out for 4 guys on 30 to 90 pound tunas. We spent a few more hours letting harry catch a nap before heading back since we had all the fish weneeded. During the time harry napped we caught and released sevral other Yellowfin as the bite was wide open on teh chunk, jigs and flylined squid. The last fish of the night for me was hooked on a 1 pound chunk of blackfin and the fish was huge . I decided to bust him off right at the boat as we had our limit but what a fish ! Left the floater at midnight arriving at pensacola just after sun up. Thanks to Harry and crew for such a awesome trip, cant wait to go again. Till then i will be eating tuna on the grill and smoked


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad you guys finally got into the fish,nothing like some fresh tuna other than alot of fresh tuna.Sounds like it was fun though.:toast Thanks for the report.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

What rig was it yall ran to after horn?


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job.. good thing yall went sat instead of sun! Got nasty on sunday! Great fish.


----------



## bajafisherman (Oct 8, 2007)

nice fish..glad someone made i over there. i sure didnt


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet catch guys!!!!!!!!!!! Harry sure has the comfortable ridin boat for a trip like that!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job guys!!!! I have been waiting for a good offshore report.....thanks!


----------



## slappydave (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice report Mike. I should have gone.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

OUtstanding job, my hat goes off to you.:bowdown

MScontender


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Another great trip with Mike, Reggie, and Ding. Man that nap was short...1 hour of sleep in 24 hours with 10 hours of driving is not enough...thank goodness for caffeine!

Harry


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job Harry!!! Glad to see someone got out there!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and pictures!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and pictures.Sounds like you truly earned those fish!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TITLEWAVE (10/15/2007)*I decided to bust him off right at the boat as we had our limit but what a fish !


lol sounds like you got BROKE off. nice trip. always nice when the tuna, although not monsters, are consistent like that. especially if you're throwin plugs at them.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

No, he intentionally busted him off. We had a limit and were just fooling around at that point. The boxes were full and the ice was starting to melt. We decided to goso Mike pushed the drag to full and thumbed the spool and pulled the rod up. Mike is a hell of a fisherman and I've yet to see him break one off unless he was trying to. I've also seen him land huge fish on very light tackle...he knows how to play the drag, move the rod, spin the boat, etc to beat fish with very low drag and effort.

Harry


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip guys. Congrats on some nize fish!


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome :bowdown


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report itchin to get to fishin myself


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch !!!!!!!!!!!! When we eating ?????????????? LOL!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet post...awesome pics!! I'm all about fishing with light tackle, sounds like I could learn a thing or two from this crew!!!!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Tuner!!!! Thanks for the report!!!


----------

